# One 9 hours light period, or 3 X 3 housr lighting period per day?



## JayZH (16 Oct 2014)

I light my planted tank for 3 X 3 hours per days. 7-10am, 12 to 3pm and 6 to 9pm. with Co2 from 5.30AM to 8:30PM.

I am doing this because I read somewhere its encouraged to give plant some resting period during the day.

I now doublt about it, as if If I lit for a 6 hours perid in one go, I can see much stronger phosphating activities, i.e pearling much much more.

Which is better? one 9 hours slot? or 3 X 3 hours slot?

I am thinking to change to 12PM to 9PM, in this case, Could I reduce Co2 from 11AM to 8PM only?

As my aqauarium is near the window drawing a lot of nature sunlight. would sunlight in the morning causing any alage problem due to co2 not switched on? or I could play it safe to make Co2 8am to 8pm.


----------



## RossMartin (16 Oct 2014)

No need to give the plants a break or Siesta!!  CO2 on two hours before light on and off one hour before lights off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (16 Oct 2014)

Be careful of that direct sunlight, at certain times of the year my mates tank got the sun shining directly at his tank and the half that got "hit" used to get a liberal coating on algae. Cured by keeping curtains shut slightly, a piece of cardboard and final shifting the tank a couple of feet further into the room so didn't get hit by the sun.


----------



## JayZH (16 Oct 2014)

I know this, as I have no choice as Mrs only allow the tank reside in the "winter garden" (A converstory like thing for apartment). I've been struggling with sunlight for over a year, i do half turn the blinds, and use moss wall on either side of the tank, but its frontal will get some indirect sunlight.

I think i will run co2 from 8 to 8, and lights form 12 to 9pm.

Is the phosphate resting period a myth? or reall provide some use?


----------



## ian_m (16 Oct 2014)

JayZH said:


> Is the phosphate resting period a myth? or reall provide some use


Myth to sell you lighting controllers.


----------



## NattyAntlers (16 Oct 2014)

Since I added a couple of car rollers blinds to stop sunlight hitting the tank there has been a huge decrease in algae on the glass at least. I wonder if it also helps get the co2 and tank lights set correctly.
Easy to fit too and the longer rear window ones work well depending on tank size.


----------



## ian_m (16 Oct 2014)

You mean a couple off these stuck to the tank...what a great addition...If I was algae I would be scared as well....


----------



## Sk3lly (16 Oct 2014)

ian_m said:


> You mean a couple off these stuck to the tank...what a great addition...If I was algae I would be scared as well....


Haha!!! Brilliant post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Oct 2014)

But hang on...I thought the whole point of making aquariums out of glass is so you can see in to them Just a thought but have you tried putting blinds on your windows instead


----------



## ceg4048 (17 Oct 2014)

JayZH said:


> I am doing this because I read somewhere its encouraged to give plant some resting period during the day.


This is pure fantasy.



JayZH said:


> Which is better? one 9 hours slot? or 3 X 3 hours slot?


A single photoperiod is the most logical. Naturally, if there is too much intensity then that's not good either.



JayZH said:


> As my aqauarium is near the window drawing a lot of nature sunlight. would sunlight in the morning causing any alage problem due to co2 not switched on? or I could play it safe to make Co2 8am to 8pm.


If your CO2 injection, diffusion and flow distribution are good then sunlight through windows is never a problem. If you do incurr problems then the tank is telling you that you are doing something wrong fundamentally.

Cheers,


----------



## JayZH (17 Oct 2014)

ian_m said:


> You mean a couple off these stuck to the tank...what a great addition...If I was algae I would be scared as well....


 
lol, ya, I got mine from halford...



Troi said:


> But hang on...I thought the whole point of making aquariums out of glass is so you can see in to them Just a thought but have you tried putting blinds on your windows instead


 
I think I will ask for some ADA or TGM aquarium curtain range. will be popular...



ceg4048 said:


> This is pure fantasy.
> 
> 
> A single photoperiod is the most logical. Naturally, if there is too much intensity then that's not good either.
> ...


 
Your post is always well written and useful.

I think with normal indirect sunlight and good co2 flow, and ferts. the plant will grow as well.

I forgot to switch on the light yesterday, and I dosed 3ml tropica specialised ferts in the morning to bring the NO3 to 10ppm. come back evening, (a grey day as well), NO3 dopped to 0ppm again. guess all the plants drunk it whilst bathing in the natural sunlight.


----------



## NattyAntlers (17 Oct 2014)

Those would probably look better on your tanks, but hey the grown up ones work for me.


----------



## NattyAntlers (17 Oct 2014)

And thanks to whoever removed that jokers posts.


----------



## NattyAntlers (17 Oct 2014)

Troi said:


> But hang on...I thought the whole point of making aquariums out of glass is so you can see in to them Just a thought but have you tried putting blinds on your windows instead


Obviously pulled during the day when that lights are off, got curtains on the windows already, pulling those might cause an issue to the house plants, couldn't work that one out  
Bye UKAPS and thanks for all the fish advice.


----------



## ceg4048 (17 Oct 2014)

JayZH said:


> I forgot to switch on the light yesterday, and I dosed 3ml tropica specialised ferts in the morning to bring the NO3 to 10ppm. come back evening, (a grey day as well), NO3 dopped to 0ppm again. guess all the plants drunk it whilst bathing in the natural sunlight.


No, that's not true. You need to stop using test kit to determine nutrient levels. You will get burned because test kits lie. You need to dose prescribe amounts and ignore test kit readings.

Cheers,


----------



## critch (19 Oct 2014)

Ceg knows his stuff, 
Enough said


----------



## darren636 (19 Oct 2014)

3 x 3 light period.
Good Lord that's outrageously over complicated.


----------



## Marcel G (19 Oct 2014)

To me one whole photoperiod seems more logical (as being already said), but according to me there is virtually no difference between one vs. three photoperiods per day for plants (if you supply CO2). My friend uses also 3x3 lighting period, and has excellent tank with extremely healthy plants and critters → see here (2nd test).

BTW, sunlight through windows could be sometimes a problem (because due to the sunlight the light intensity can be as high as 600-1000 µmol PAR in the tank behind the glass). But as Clive said, if you have good CO2 management, you won't probably suffer any problems.


----------



## JayZH (20 Oct 2014)

Tank Update..

Switch from 3 X 3 Lighting to 1 X 9 lighting. The plant went pearling crazy from 5th Hour. I never got that much pearling on old 3 X 3 lighting routine.

Now the lighting is from 12:30PM to 9PM. it's great for plant, but not for my "breakfast", I used to enjoy having my morning coffee in front of the tank, nibble a bit of fish food into the tank and enjoy my crossiant. now, its all dark and all fish are sleepy.. breakfast becomes boring again.... 



darren636 said:


> 3 x 3 light period.
> Good Lord that's outrageously over complicated.


Ya, Report me for torturing fish for sleep deprivation ....


----------

